# Vertigo Memorial Day race 5/30



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Join us Memorial Day weekend for a little racing. Race will be on Sunday, May 30 at 2:00p. The race will move along at a fast pace to get those of you who have to work on Monday (suckers!!) home by bedtime.

Payout for 1st!!

We will separate e-buggy and nitro buggy if there are enough entries to do so.

Come out and play...


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Verti goat said:


> Join us Memorial Day weekend for a little racing. Race will be on Sunday, May 30 at 2:00p. The race will move along at a fast pace to get those of you who have to work on Monday (suckers!!) home by bedtime.
> 
> Payout for 1st!!
> 
> ...


Sweet

discount for Veterans? :biggrin:


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Will be out of town for this one. But like the sunday racing idea. Separates the race days with the other tracks. I'm making plans to be there this sunday.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I will try to make it after church.....2:00 should be good.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

if it goes as fast as the last Sunday race it will be done by 7pm lol....


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

sunkenmetal said:


> Sweet
> 
> discount for Veterans? :biggrin:


Yes I Vote Yes! It should only only be a dollar for Vets like VA Loan!


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

I hope i can convince my dad to go lol if not then i cant go :/


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

would love to join yall at the track sunday, but Im going to see Korn at verizon sunday. Have to catch the next one


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Memorial Day Race - Veterans race 1/2 off

Military ID required


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Your required to turn in your military id when seperate from the military!!! Good thing i had a few back up id's lol. Hope i can make that one but will probably be moving all weekend.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I will be heading back into town on Saturday. Let me see what I can do, I may be able to make it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Wish I could make this one fellas..........itching to run the new car some more, but I need to spend the weekend with the family. Ya'll have fun!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I know this is just a club race but how will you guys be qualifying cars for the Mains, will it be your best qualifier out of 3 heats or by the new system, "quali-points".


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I always thought it was the best out of 3. I think the new systems was just for that track. Not sure if everyone knew what was going on or how they were doing it. I always thought that what the driver's meeting was for. lol.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

killerkustoms said:


> I know this is just a club race but how will you guys be qualifying cars for the Mains, will it be your best qualifier out of 3 heats or by the new system, "quali-points".


Qualifying will be based on your best round out of 3. So, each person gets to use the race with the most laps and fastest time to qualify for the mains and position. I'm not sure how the "quali-points" work, but we will not be using that method.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

I should be there.....If I aint working out of town


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't think The River Track intended to use the "quali-points" either, but they had a new computer and failed to make the change in the software.

Ultimately it is up to the tracks at my races to choose their formats, but conform to our heat/main lengths. From now on, I will try to get everyone to use the "best-round" method for qualifying, but gate starts will always exist at the river!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

CV, it didn't matter. The fastest car or the one that flamed out the least still ended up on top. Have to remember the host track runs the show...lol.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

We will be having a sale Friday thru Sunday. So come by to check them out.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

New hill being added to track for Sunday's race. Can you handle it??


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Verti goat said:


> New hill being added to track for Sunday's race. Can you handle it??


ooooh where will this hill be, and when is it being added?


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

suprise us Derrick ,Broke back mountain.lol:tongue:


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

skillett said:


> suprise us Derrick ,Broke back mountain.lol:tongue:


Hey, don't turn this into "Skillett's favorite movies" thread....:slimer:


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Verti goat said:


> Hey, don't turn this into "Skillett's favorite movies" thread....:slimer:


 How you been ,seems like everyone fell off the map after Harc.:question:
What no more smack talking,that makes it fun.......


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

wish i could make it out, but they stuck me to work sunday night. sucks, but have to pay for the cars some how.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Verti goat said:


> New hill being added to track for Sunday's race. Can you handle it??


The question is can you handle it, better yet can your knee handle it...lol
couldn't resist Derrick, no hard feelings. See you guys Domingo:brew:!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

tebone626 said:


> wish i could make it out, but they stuck me to work sunday night. sucks, but have to pay for the cars some how.


 Teeeeeeeeeebone..............


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

killerkustoms said:


> The question is can you handle it, better yet can your knee handle it.


You're so kind-hearted Rubine....Thinking about my safety first...LOL


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Verti goat*  
_Hey, don't turn this into "Skillett's favorite movies" thread....:slimer:_



skillett said:


> How you been ,seems like everyone fell off the map after Harc.:question:
> What no more smack talking,that makes it fun.......


I'm pretty sure he was talking smack SKILLET! Unless that's one of your favortie movies--- then that would kinda explain why you like to "try" to come from behind on the track!!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Come on "hog slayer" you know I was just kiddin around. No hard feelings but if you show up this weekend there will be no more hog slayin for you my friend!!!! no more flameouts for me hopefully


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Hogster said:


> Come on "hog slayer" you know I was just kiddin around. No hard feelings but if you show up this weekend there will be no more hog slayin for you my friend!!!! no more flameouts for me hopefully


 You know I got a warm spot for ya Rob.lol
I hope you don't flame out either,its not the same w/out you in front of the pack.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Verti goat said:


> New hill being added to track for Sunday's race. Can you handle it??


This is cool - another addition to the track! How big of a hill we talkin?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Come move some dirt and find out. Got my car all set up for no more of that **** that happened last weekend. Come by and check it out rob. Skillet lucky you that I'm not racing come to think of it I just might since its my bday.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

*alphainator*



jep527 said:


> Come move some dirt and find out. Got my car all set up for no more of that **** that happened last weekend. Come by and check it out rob. Skillet lucky you that I'm not racing come to think of it I just might since its my bday.


 Come on with it,my 120.00 novi is going to kick your alpha arse.
See you ladies sat.wooooooweeeeee. I love the [email protected]


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

skillett said:


> You know I got a warm spot for ya Rob.lol
> I hope you don't flame out either,its not the same w/out you in front of the pack.


Rob??? He aint huntin the front of the track, he is just followin the scent trail from My A**! Come one come all! If you are lucky and Spank the Monkey, you may have a Ball!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

You right monkey the cats going to chase jerry the mouse.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Happy B-day!!!:birthday:


jep527 said:


> Come move some dirt and find out. Got my car all set up for no more of that **** that happened last weekend. Come by and check it out rob. Skillet lucky you that I'm not racing come to think of it I just might since its my bday.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

The race is on Sunday. Come on skillet that cat is going to chase jerry the mouse and my sponsored alpha is going to kick your novas butt. Hopefully your motor want flame out.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Remember the top two were NOVA.


jep527 said:


> The race is on Sunday. Come on skillet that cat is going to chase jerry the mouse and my sponsored alpha is going to kick your novas butt. Hopefully your motor want flame out.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

I think fastest lap and tq was a alpha. Chuck your sandbagging move up to expert lol. See were that nova gets you then.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Monkey, don't know if we've met but saw you have a 2wd SC. Out of town Saturday but hope to be back in time to get out for the race, if I do I'll bring mine. John Payson has one also, maybe he'll see this.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

jep527 said:


> I think fastest lap and tq was a alpha. Chuck your sandbagging move up to expert lol. See were that nova gets you then.


 Fastest one lap and TQ don't win races:wink:


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, there is now one more truck load of dirt on the track....You'll have to come to the Memorial Race to see where it went!! Ahhh, gotta love the dirt...


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

pics words are nothing with out pics. lol


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Come on skillet get a mugen and alpha and be the best. Your holding your self back. I can hook you up.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

jep527 said:


> Come on skillet get a mugen and alpha and be the best. Your holding your self back. I can hook you up.


 Why would I want broken a-arms and flamming motors,you sure your not being held back.lol


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

cjtamu said:


> Hey Monkey, don't know if we've met but saw you have a 2wd SC. Out of town Saturday but hope to be back in time to get out for the race, if I do I'll bring mine. John Payson has one also, maybe he'll see this.


 Bring it, I am tired of racing out of my class, those 4wd Trucks are too easy to beat!!!


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Skillet has one but he may be scared off after our last encounter...


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

fast1970 said:


> Skillet has one but he may be scared off after our last encounter...


 Little skillett will be driving this time,maybe he will do better than me.lol
See ya Sunday.....


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

skillett said:


> Little skillett


 Isn't that what you fry eggs with?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I will be there with 8ight in tow and a B44.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That's what I use to warm my tortillas............

Skillet, little skillet should be referred to as "Comal"


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm ready to see you redeem yourself Karl. Hope you got all them bugs worked out! At least you'll have the B44 if that Losi/Werks combo fails you!! LOL


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I am thinking that the Werks was on point. Pinched line then operator error. Jerry just placed a couple points ahead of me so I am ok with that. I have the Alphas in my sight on my "home" track. 


That's like beating a team on they home court. 

Bringing it this time.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm racing my new slash platinum this race!! Gonna let the Alpha take a rest after tearing you up last weekend!! ROFL


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Verti goat said:


> I'm racing my new slash platinum this race!! Gonna let the Alpha take a rest after tearing you up last weekend!! ROFL


are you serious!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Verti goat said:


> I'm racing my new slash platinum this race!! Gonna let the Alpha take a rest after tearing you up last weekend!! ROFL


Sounds scared if you ask me. If you are scared, just say you are scared........


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> That's what I use to warm my tortillas............
> 
> Skillet, little skillet should be referred to as "Comal"


 You better whatch out cv little skillett is going to be running e-buggy with you,teach him right.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

We'll get him taught right! Glad to see a new face coming in.............waiting patiently for when my son is old enough to race!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol, derrick doesn't want to have his top 5 streak broken. 

It helped that most people had to come off the track during the last race.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Don't worry I will bring mine out to kick eveyones butt. Karl skillet rob rubine just to name a few.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> We'll get him taught right! Glad to see a new face coming in.............waiting patiently for when my son is old enough to race!


Im n the same boat CV, my 3 1/2 yr old drove my buggy last week and broke an A-arm, but did well over all!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Jerry you know you got a lot of hot checks out there don't ya?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

fast1970 said:


> Bring it, I am tired of racing out of my class, those 4wd Trucks are too easy to beat!!!


LOL. Yeah, the last couple of times it was mostly a bunch of youngsters in the 2wd class, so I haven't been bringing in out. Karl, I'm not going to run my B44.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

jep527 said:


> Don't worry I will bring mine out to kick eveyones butt. Karl skillet rob rubine just to name a few.


Well you'll be by yourself in the B cause I'll be in the A


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I was going to run with the sc's.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

skillett said:


> Little skillett will be driving this time,maybe he will do better than me.lol
> See ya Sunday.....


Sunday? Are weracing Sunday? **** I need to get to work!!! I thought it was Monday!hwell:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't worry jerry, my mill won't flame out. Ill be good the whoe race.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

That's ok I can flame out and still beat you karl.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

I cancelled my gig and I will be there fo sho, MUGENITES?? Mount up!!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

LOL!!! Ill be there


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

MUGENITES?? 

I just googled this word, in old greek it means Looser?? He He!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats interesting I googled it and it meant looser in spanish and english lol, I guess its a universal word.:rotfl:

BTW Vertigo, will there be a gas class and a sewing machine class?


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

killerkustoms said:


> Thats interesting I googled it and it meant looser in spanish and english lol, I guess its a universal word.:rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monkey!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well alpha means 1st so that puts y'all behind me. Nova, motor that gradually dims. Losi ,a better way of saying loser. So bring it on sandbaggers.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

killerkustoms said:


> Thats interesting I googled it and it meant looser in spanish and english lol, I guess its a universal word.:rotfl:
> 
> BTW Vertigo, will there be a gas class and a sewing machine class?


You better hope so them sewing machine's make them nitro cars look bad ..Make'em seem like nothing more than a bunch of noise. kinda like a chawawa.. lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I ain't making it fellas. Left town at 4:00 AM yesterday and got back late last night and I'm wiped out.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

R U Ready!!!!! Weee Racin time is Here!!!!




















Click it ^^^























































Let's go burn some Nitro in Memory of the fallen ones!!!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that came out. Had a blast.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

good race today...thanks again to derrick for lending me a shock!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Who.were the winners today?


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

What? You Raced today??? ***???










:headknock


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes race today monkey was skkered. Sutton ele. Nitro natan and truggy veron and bubba for 4x4.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Someone shoulda said somthin.. I didnt do jack today, cept get ready to race..Hell I coulda done that Saturday...
*Upcoming Events*


Club Race - 5/1/10
Club Race - 5/15/10
Club Race - 5/30/10


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

I Just cannot get over it..Damit Jim "I am a Doctor, Not a Proctoligist"


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Shize! Is that why Rob sent me a text today? I knew I shoulda drove out, sneaky lil Hogster!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

was sutten driving my old xray electric with the white RC8E body!?!?!?!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep cv. Monkey today 5 30 10. Tomm is the 31. Lol. Track was great. I got 3rd behind karl he got lucky.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, to vertigo for putting on a Sunday race, I could attend. Thanks to Jerry and Derrick. For running a timely race. Thanks to Mrs. Derrick and Phill for pitting for me. 

Special thanks to Jerry, for flaming out numerous amount of times and keeping that Mugen where it should be.....in the back.
Or maybe you need me to tune that Alpha for ya. Ill only charge ya a practice...lol...j/k.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe Jerry needs to leave the Alphas to Tanner, his always flame out. Maybe he needs to take them from you or, cover the Alpha logo. 


May just start calling you "Flamer." 
Anywho.....

Happy birthday dude!!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ha ha glad you ran out of juice on that electric. I let you win I felt bad for you after the harc race lol. Next time I will get you and your little dog too. Sorry for takeing you out rob.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Hopefully, I can get a 4x4 Sc for my birthday that way the lil guy won't get beat up up the nasty SC's anymore.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Great day of racing yesterday! Thanks to all that came out and made it such a fun, easy race to run. You racers are awesome and set a great example for our newcomers yesterday. I can't believe how quick the track dried out throughout the day, but that sprinkler system is a lifesaver!

Karl, congrats on your 2nd. Like me, you were able to take several positions by going slow and steady. Congrats Vern on your Truggy victory. You had alot of tough competition out there, including the electric truggies. Nathan, you just make driving look too easy! Newbie racer Bubba took first in 4x4, great driving! That 4x4 class was huge, bigger than buggy. I really like my slash 4x4 and look forward to getting a few more battery packs so I don't die during the main.

Thanks to Rob, Jerry, and ******* for building that awesome new step-up to table-top, to step-down. That thing was sweet!!

Check out the race results at www.vertigoraceway.com later today. I'll also have the race schedule posted so you can mark your calenders. Sorry you couldn't make it J. Cassidy. We were hoping to see you out yesterday. Guess you couldn't get that part. Catch us next race!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Results for this race are finally up. Check em' out at www.vertigoraceway.com.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow bubba really did lay it down in 4x4. Suttin/ rob nice to see you guys doing well in Electric. I think you need to lay down that glow plug ignitor for good, I see at trend of your gas buggies dying out on ya in the mains! Nathan get yourself a Losi team for the enduro on Aug 7th!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

The nitro feels better to me than the electric for some reason. workin on the dying part


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm with you Rob, I still like the feel of the nitro motor and the way it syncs up with the rest of the chassis and suspension. It's blatenly obvious that they really do have a LONG way to go in terms of making the chassis work with the forces that an electric motor exerts, rather than a nitro motor. Gonna take some real, out of the box thinking from some manufactures........


----------

